# Where do you park at night?



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Mine's in the garden, behind gates and surrounded by trees, covered by security cameras. This week I've put a load of 12 volt automatic lighting in that works a treat. 8) The only thing I could wish for is a roof over it.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

You want to be carefull to much security compels thieving scumbags to try and take your pride and joy :x


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I park mine on the road. There's a reason why insurance companies don't reduce your premium for parking off-street.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hilly10 said:


> You want to be carefull to much security compels thieving scumbags to try and take your pride and joy :x


That's a new one on me. :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Pugwash69 said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> > You want to be carefull to much security compels thieving scumbags to try and take your pride and joy :x
> ...


I think it's more a case of seeing all the security and the scum bags thinking got to be something round there worth a look


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

private ( residents ) parking,,, no roof, underneath the stars. ( and the seagulls :evil: )


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Spandex said:


> ................ There's a reason why insurance companies don't reduce your premium for parking off-street.


 That makes no sense at all!

But then when have car insurance premium calculations, ever made any sense! :roll:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Skeee said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > ................ There's a reason why insurance companies don't reduce your premium for parking off-street.
> ...


Insurance companies charge based on statistical risk. This sometimes creates counter-intuitive situations, like the fact that installing a tracker doesn't seem to bring down your premium and parking off-street doesn't either. Whilst we could speculate for hours on why that might be, the only conclusion we can be sure of is that parking on the street doesn't increase the likelihood of you making a claim, otherwise they'd charge you extra to do it.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Spandex said:


> I park mine on the road. There's a reason why insurance companies don't reduce your premium for parking off-street.


My insurance is 10% lower as my cars are parked in a garage


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> My insurance is 10% lower as my cars are parked in a garage


That's the first time I've ever seen anyone say that they got a reduction for off-street parking, and every online quote where I've checked both options, I've always seen no reduction. There have been threads on here about it too.

Having just done a bit of googling, it seems it can go either way. Some companies will charge more because it's in a garage, some less and some the same. I do think that it can't be significantly safer though, otherwise the premiums would be more clear cut.

Perhaps 20 -30 years ago it was different, as stealing a car just meant you needed access to the car for a certain amount of time - so by making access more difficult, you reduce the risk (by making them move on to a softer target). These days, most car thefts will involve theft of the keys, which means parking off-street probably makes much less difference than it used to. The 'softness' of the target comes down to your houses security, not your cars.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Spandex said:


> That's the first time I've ever seen anyone say that they got a reduction for off-street parking, and every online quote where I've checked both options, I've always seen no reduction. There have been threads on here about it too......................................


 I don't doubt that's true, but it's ludicrous! 



Spandex said:


> ..............Having just done a bit of googling, it seems it can go either way. Some companies will charge more because it's in a garage,...............


 As is this! 

I'll try both when my renewal's due.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Just to back up what I said, I still had a quote active on Elephants site for a car I was considering buying a while ago, so I just logged back in to see what happens when I change the parking:

Street: £733.52
Driveway: £764.26
Garage: £940.22

The above prices were identical quotes, where I *only* changed the overnight parking location. There were other options, like residents parking, work car park, etc. but I didn't check those.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Spandex said:


> Just to back up what I said, I still had a quote active on Elephants site for a car I was considering buying a while ago, so I just logged back in to see what happens when I change the parking:
> 
> Street: £733.52
> Driveway: £764.26
> ...


 I never doubted your honesty Spandy but that is shocking, and so wrong!
Maybe I could understand the same price for having the car outside. For example if the argument was the quote is already at it's lowest or that the likeliest risk was assessed to be as you previously mentioned that it would be stolen with a key etc. 
However how can they charge _extra _when a car is inside and closer to the owner's supervision?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

We have a car port on the side of the house.

It was already on when we bought the house and I didn't really like it. But having lived there for a couple of years now I find it especially useful in the winter. It's long enough to get two cars under (end-to-end) so even when it's completely frosty outside, we just get in and go.

It's also good in the summer as it keeps the heat off the cars, so they're cool when you get in.

And it's pretty good for polishing too as it has flourescent lights so you can see any swirls.

I also remember having the conversation with the insurance co about in garage vs on drive vs on street.

At one point the TT was insured to be in the garage as we thought it would make the insurance cheaper. But not only did it not make any real difference, we were told that if anything happened to the car outside our house and it WASN'T in the garage, then it might not be covered.


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

It might be me being cynical but posting where you leave your motor at night and what type of security needs to be by-passed on an open forum, might not be a top idea. :?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Otley TT QS said:


> It might be me being cynical but posting where you leave your motor at night and what type of security needs to be by-passed on an open forum, might not be a top idea. :?


Maybe on a Ferrari forum, but the Mk1 section of the TT forum? I don't think there's any danger...


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Spandex said:


> Otley TT QS said:
> 
> 
> > It might be me being cynical but posting where you leave your motor at night and what type of security needs to be by-passed on an open forum, might not be a top idea. :?
> ...


Lots of nicely modded on the Mk1 section! Nice parts will always sell.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

tooo far for me to bother.. :wink: , anyway i cant afford 2 TTs.. :lol:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Otley TT QS said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe on a Ferrari forum, but the Mk1 section of the TT forum? I don't think there's any danger...
> ...


Yeah, because thieves are always on the lookout for a nicely modded car. 

Seriously, this is not a security risk. No one is giving their home address. No car thief is looking to steal and dismantle a TT just to get some aftermarket parts. And if a car thief wants to steal a mk1 TT to order, they just need to choose a neighbourhood, walk around it for ten minutes and pick one of the 5 TTs they've seen on their stroll. It's not a rare car, so it doesn't require internet research to find them.


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

mine both parked in a double garage,i dont lock them away for security but to keep them from the weather living on the coast,with seagulls,salt air etc


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Spandex said:


> Just to back up what I said, I still had a quote active on Elephants site for a car I was considering buying a while ago, so I just logged back in to see what happens when I change the parking:
> 
> Street: £733.52
> Driveway: £764.26
> ...


I had the same, for some reason was 10% cheaper if normally parked on the road. As we have a 2 car drive & 4 cars in the house it varies what's parked where. Decided mine's normally parked on the road ( but obviously could sometimes be on the drive )

Pointless but saves money


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Otley TT QS said:


> It might be me being cynical but posting where you leave your motor at night and what type of security needs to be by-passed on an open forum, might not be a top idea. :?


Well if you want to give me your address or GPS coordinates I have no complaints.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > I park mine on the road. There's a reason why insurance companies don't reduce your premium for parking off-street.
> ...


My wife used time work for direct line, they would charge more for parking in a garage attached to the house. The reason was if you got broken into the thieves might get the keys to the garage, which normal are attached to a key for the car. Hence higher risk of car theft :?


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Otley TT QS said:


> It might be me being cynical but posting where you leave your motor at night and what type of security needs to be by-passed on an open forum, might not be a top idea. :?


It's not exactly a Ferrari gto 250 m8

Not like someone's going to steal pugs TT, well not with that splitter on it :twisted:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Pugwash69 said:


> Otley TT QS said:
> 
> 
> > It might be me being cynical but posting where you leave your motor at night and what type of security needs to be by-passed on an open forum, might not be a top idea. :?
> ...


 Map co-ords:- SV838059


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

Spandex said:


> Skeee said:
> 
> 
> > Spandex said:
> ...


Funny you mention the bit about a tracker I have one on my car and its not activated but when I was getting quotes last year the premium was higher when I checked the installed tracker for a quote! The mind boggles with these Insurance company's :?


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Point taken! As you were.


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

roddy said:


> private ( residents ) parking,,, no roof, underneath the stars. ( and the seagulls :evil: )


x2 but also have to put up with every neighbour being around the 80 years old + mark and fearing for my poor car as they are all hellish drivers. I don't know how the majority of there cars are not in the garage every fortnight for new clutches!


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

BaueruTc said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > private ( residents ) parking,,, no roof, underneath the stars. ( and the seagulls :evil: )
> ...


Yep, I have no idea how some old ppl still have a licence. I'm no ageist in any way, I'm sure some are safe terrific drivers....... but some are just bloody dangerous. Got stuck behind an old buddy on a windey back road last week, was doing under 20mph on some bits and you can't overtake. I was pooping myself incase someone in a lorry came round a bend into the rear of me.

And there's an old guy that parks his car in a lockup across from me. I get woken up on my days off as he screams it out the street I've never heard it change gear, 1st gear everywhere


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

hahah,, we have private parking but i park away in a corner where no one alse goes near,,,, people always ask me why i park " away over there ",,,, i just :wink: ,, ii would rather be with the seagulls than some of them !! :roll:


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

My TT side of garage:



















:roll:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

and what is on the other side


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Insurance companies do have crazy idea's sometimes. I park my TT on a driveway under a carport (which are brilliant by the way) and haven't tried a comparison with it parked in the street v drive v garage, but can well understand Spandy's findings.

I know it's not a TT, but when I bought my Escort RS Turbo when I was 29, you'd have thought I was asking to quote for a McClaren F1 or something. Not one insurance company (and I phoned over a dozen) would touch it unless it had a Cat 1 alarm fitted, 4 companies refused to insure it unless it was garaged overnight, and one even refused to insure it until I was 30yrs old :roll: I accept 10yrs ago cars like this were a bit popular with the light fingered, but per-lease, it's an old Escort!!


----------



## So Slow (Apr 23, 2012)

t'mill said:


> Insurance companies do have crazy idea's sometimes. I park my TT on a driveway under a carport (which are brilliant by the way) and haven't tried a comparison with it parked in the street v drive v garage, but can well understand Spandy's findings.
> 
> I know it's not a TT, but when I bought my Escort RS Turbo when I was 29, you'd have thought I was asking to quote for a McClaren F1 or something. Not one insurance company (and I phoned over a dozen) would touch it unless it had a Cat 1 alarm fitted, 4 companies refused to insure it unless it was garaged overnight, and one even refused to insure it until I was 30yrs old :roll: I accept 10yrs ago cars like this were a bit popular with the light fingered, but per-lease, it's an old Escort!!


Its an old Escort now worth twice as much as your TT!!!!!!!!!  ........and without an alarm immobiliser could probably be stolen with a sponge and a rusty spanner..........


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Fords of that era had disgraceful security. All you needed to nick one was a rubber suction tool or half a tennis ball pressed over the boot lock and the suction would pull out the lock barrel which had the number on it for the one key which fitted everything including the ignition.

Thieves typically looked for these cars on long stay car parks and after they'd got the lock number they'd put the barrel back and nip to the nearest Ford dealer where they could get a key at that time for about three quid. The method of withdrawing the lock barrel usually left a couple of small indentations either side of the lock - a real give- away that at some stage the car had been 'boot locked '.


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow I didn't know that  Hence why every ins company insisted on a Cat1 alarm then.

Are you a knowledgable guy or have you had an 'interesting' past :lol:


----------

